# FoCal new version is out



## shtfmeister (Feb 15, 2014)

New version 
is out
now 

ENJOY


----------



## Harry Muff (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks dude.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2014)

It's v1.9.5


----------



## slclick (Feb 15, 2014)

Oh great now I can align all my hipster doofus lenses on my Df


----------



## Click (Feb 15, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2014)

They have been promising version 2 for almost a year. Apparently version 1 is still selling well, or they are not able to get version 2 market ready yet.


----------



## RGF (Feb 15, 2014)

Does this version add anything new?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 15, 2014)

RGF said:


> Does this version add anything new?



Color analyses from RAW images (see Rich's recent blog on AF differences with different colored illumination).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Does this version add anything new?
> ...


 
That's interesting, and makes sense if you think about it. Rich has discovered a ton of information about AF systems and discovered lots of issues that affect AF. The OEM's probably know this stuff, but we users are now finding out as well.


----------



## rpt (Feb 16, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > RGF said:
> ...


There are two bug fixes I am interested in. One for a crash and the other where it says can't save the configuration. I will download it next week. Apparently you need to get a new license. So did somebody hack the old one?


----------



## Botts (Feb 16, 2014)

rpt said:


> There are two bug fixes I am interested in. One for a crash and the other where it says can't save the configuration. I will download it next week. Apparently you need to get a new license. So did somebody hack the old one?



I strongly doubt it was hacked. Reasons for this belief are:

1) Mac OS X update process maintains original license info.
2) Reikan says on their page that you can just copy license info out of old Focal version and paste in new one.

Reikan posted: IMPORTANT: Due to a change in the release process, on Windows your settings will be reset which means you will NEED YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS AND TRANSACTION ID to obtain your license. Please make a note of these from the LMS before you install FoCal 1.9.5. To me this is stating that they just can't pull the user settings across upgrades. I.e. no one cracked the algorithm giving unique licenses, they just can't auto "copy/paste" it into the new version.

Just my two cents, and I'm open to correction!


----------



## wtlloyd (Feb 16, 2014)

It was pretty straightforward - just start focal and go to "about" "license" and note which email you registered under, then copy the transaction info onto a notepad physically or via the OS of your computer. Plug that info in once you've upgraded, and you're good to go.
I hadn't noticed before that you can get a shutter count via FoCal, one more reason to obtain this excellent utility.


----------

